# Got my eyes on this: LoupeDeck CT, next level Stream Deck killer?



## S.M Hassani (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi everyone,

We've been experimenting the elgato Stream Decks for a while now, and I can only tell you that we have found some powerful ways to use them. If you own Logic Pro X and you like my Custom MIDI Transforms, stay tuned for something exciting.

Beyond that, I've been on the lookout for the next thing in that space, and I think this one is very promising:

The LoupeDeck CT seems like a dream version of elgato's concept, a mega Stream Deck on steroids!



​With a simple glance at the image above you can begin to see its massive potential. But then it gets better:

It has a very well thought out programming interface, much like the Stream Deck and better in some respects
Comes preprogrammed with API level support for key creator apps from Adobe, Apple (FCP), and Ableton
It has gesture support, so you can swipe through functions on all the displays, including the dial!
The price is $550 which I think is reasonable when you consider a StreamDeck XL is sold for $250.
The build quality I'm told is very much up there. It also seems to have much better screens, when compared to the Stream Deck.
Here's their launch trailer:



There are also a few reviews on YouTube already.

The Product Website

Let me know what you think of this.

FYI: I am not affiliated with this company in any way.

Good Times,

Sidi


----------



## Wunderhorn (Nov 2, 2019)

While I like my Streamdeck this looks interesting. But pricing is a bit arrogant.


----------

